# Best Simple Eye, Bold Lips Combos for BOC



## Caramel_QT (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you find sometimes that it's sooo refreshing to do a simple wash over the eye, and a nice bold lip to go with it? Especially after days of doing all kinds of fancy eye combos? I always feel so polished and pulled together and well, "made-up".

Here's one of my fave looks:

Vex eyeshadow from the lashline to browbone (getting a lighter as you go up).
Black liquid liner (currently using Avon's)
Nice healthy dose of black mascara (currently using Longlash)

Plum Foolery blush

Vino to line
Siren lipstick

I get a lot of compliments on this simple look for some reason.

Anyhoo, what are your simple eye, bold lip looks? I'd love some suggestions!


----------



## Nikki_L (Dec 7, 2007)

i love siren!  wish they would reissue it.  for my bold lip look i do nobility on the lid, showstopper in crease with shell ccb as a base and very slight brow highlight.  then for lips i use hipster lipstick w/ bazaarish on top.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 7, 2007)

Ladies have any pics with these looks?

Here's my fresh look

http://specktra.net/f166/almost-au-natural-85773/


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sable eyeshadow, harmony blush and Desire lipstick..me loves it


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 8, 2007)

Love Desire. I have the lipglass.


----------

